# Black XX



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow this stuffs got my head spinning from just a few puffs. Reminds me of Bracken Flake just much stronger and less of that Bracken Flake/1792 flavor.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Yup, ropes can be pretty intimidating, that's for sure. To be honest, Black XX was a little too much for me. 

I've been smoking some Brown #4 & I like it, but it's pretty brutal too.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, Black XX made me feel like a wuss...


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah LOL i couldnt finish it and when i came back to it it was dry and harsh.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

WOuld you say the XX is rougher in the texture of the smoke than the #4? That is the BIG problem I have had with the #4, it just smokes coarse and leaves the back of my throat feeling sandpapered.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

beef jerky is for eating not smoking.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

All the more power to you if you can smoke this stuff. Personally, I can't even _look_ at ropes. I love to look at tobacco in all its many glorious forms, shag, ready rubbed, cakes, flakes, cube cut, broken flakes and all combinations thereof. I admit it; I'm a tobacco voyeur of the highest order. But ropes...man...they look like something that should be flushed, not smoked.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

I currently have an open tin of this, it is doubtful that I will finish it. :shocked:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> WOuld you say the XX is rougher in the texture of the smoke than the #4? That is the BIG problem I have had with the #4, it just smokes coarse and leaves the back of my throat feeling sandpapered.


Same texture, #4 is slightly more tolerable in taste though.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I've had one bowl of some SG rope, gasp, I still have the remnants of that sampler in a ziplock hidden deep, deep, deep somewhere. I wouldn't touch a rope again with a 12" churchwarden. It was something else, I don't want to think about it again, eeek! :brushteeth:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I am going to have to man up and order some rope, just to try it


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought a tin of Black X and got a small sample of Black XX last summer... perhaps an eighth of a turd. 

All I can say is that my roses never looked better.

More power to you guys that like ropes. I promise there will be no shortage of them due to me.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Arctic Fire said:


> Wow this stuffs got my head spinning from just a few puffs. Reminds me of Bracken Flake just much stronger and less of that Bracken Flake/1792 flavor.


Maybe this stuff is the answer to my cig problem..?

Is it stronger in Vit N then 5 Brothers ? 
Anyone have the experience to share..

If I could take a few puffs and get my needs met in the morning... ( without inhaling)

It could be a good thing. I like 1792 , Braken and recently Dark Unscented

Vin


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

PinkFloydFan said:


> If I could ... get my needs met in the morning


I hear you brother...ound:

sorry. couldn't resist.


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

I find black xx to be much stronger than a cig. its like five cigs for nicotine strength. if not more. I find it best to just cut rub out and dry for like a minute. Seems the dryer it is the harsher it is on your throat. even without inhaling. I havent tried 5 brothers. so cant give ya advice on that one, but black xx is the strongest baccy i currently have. this is not a blend to be taken lightly. itll put hair on your chest. 

Oh another note. I smoked this in my 1792/bracken pipe so some flavors ghosted. I didnt seem to notice any nasty taste to it though.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> .. perhaps an eighth of a turd.


:rotfl: (knowing what it looks like)


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Maybe this stuff is the answer to my cig problem..?
> 
> Is it stronger in Vit N then 5 Brothers ?
> Anyone have the experience to share..
> ...


My internal guage on nicotine strength isn't very precise but Black XX rope tastes stronger than 5 Brothers. I think the rope has more flavor but since I don't care for the flavor that it has, I prefer 5 Bros.

Let's just say that one inhaled puff of Black XX would probably take care of your nic needs for the morning. A 1/4 bowl not inhaled should do the same.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

juni said:


> :rotfl: (knowing what it looks like)


Bingo!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

XX ages great. After about 5 years it smooths out and gets one hell of a kick. Kind of like the old fist in a velvet glove ....... (-2)Makes walking and talking a bit of a challenge ........... (+7)Drives children and small pets away; far, far away!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I may be crazy but I love the stuff on occassion. My favorite time to smoke it is after the end of a long work week. I will have a big meal, then retire to my recliner with a SMALL bowl of it. It does pack a punch but being a former cig smoker I am ok with some nicotine.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

teedles915 said:


> I may be crazy but I love the stuff on occassion. My favorite time to smoke it is after the end of a long work week. I will have a big meal, then retire to my recliner with a SMALL bowl of it. It does pack a punch but being a former cig smoker I am ok with some nicotine.


Sounds very relaxed to me, keep on keeping on ipe:


----------

